# Spraying Polyurea?



## DCW (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guy's,

A friend of my build's swimming pools for a living. He asked me if i could paint spray a pool for him. So i did some research. I found out that if you have a concrete pool you have to use polyurea to dense the surface before you use another coating for the finishing touch.

You need special equipment who warms the two components to a tempeture of 65 and 85 degrees. The 2 components will mix in your spraygun and litterly within 30 seconds it's is dry and after 5 minutes you can walk on it

Does anybody has experience with this? Can anybody tell me more about it?

greetz Tristan


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

That sounds too difficult. Why not go with something like this http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...uct_pages/paint/prd_042#addtional_information


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Now I will say it has been a while (over 10 years) but I bought pool coating for new pools from Sherwin Williams. It was a 2 part product and all I can tell you is that we poured it and rolled it on. I remember when we did it the temp outside was a higher heat (85-90 degrees) but the humidity was lower 40%. I know we had to move very fast and couldnt make any mistakes or the paint would curl causing razor sharp edges. 
The one thing that I do remember is that I would never do it again! The paint went on fine and the job came out great but we had to wear long sleeves and pull over masks to keep from sweating onto the surface as that would cause failure. Dont remember the name of it but go to SW and talk to them.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

DCW, 

I have a little experiance with it. I've been working with plural component and polyurea's for over 16 years now. I also teach Advanced Polyurea applicator classes as well. One thing that I can tell you is polyurea and a chlorinated pool does not mix. Even if you top coat it there is still a chance that it will fail. There is many formulations of polyurea for many uses but Chlorine attacks the polyurea quickly and softens it and then it falls on it's face. I have worked on a lot of swimming pools doing sandblasting services and on a concrete pool the concrete needs to be plastered with a Marble plaster. There is no coating needed after the marble plaster is applied or it can be coated with a pool paint. If you want more information on polyurea check this link here: http://www.pda-europe.org/default.asp


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I have done a few in the past I used a chlorinated rubber coating 7 years ago and it's still holding up to this day.


----------



## hollandiane (Sep 11, 2021)

I have a polyurea sprayed water tank that's leaking slowly, like it's seeping. It failed after about one year of use with chlorine in it. I've looked at liquid membrane and other waterproofing paints, but I'm not sure whether it would adhere to it. Respraying it with polyurea is expensive. Any ideas welcome. Thanks


----------

